# Yay!  We've finally got wi-fi and it's FREE!!!!!



## chriskre (Oct 15, 2011)

Yay!  It's been a long time coming but I'm at SSR in Congress Park right now and when I went to see if I could possibly pick up wi-fi signal from one of the hotels across the street I found a "guest - wireless" and connected to it.  

Once I accepted the terms and connected up, it went straight to the SSR home page so it's a Disney Signal and it's free.   

Now let's see how well it does when everybody else discovers it.   

Finally we can leave the routers home.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 15, 2011)

It's about time.  They've been in the dark ages long enough.


----------



## DianeV (Oct 15, 2011)

I heard its in testing phase until 10/24. Not sure what the situation will be after that


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 15, 2011)

Next is real cable TV with limited 24/7 Disney promos?:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## chriskre (Oct 15, 2011)

littlestar said:


> It's about time.  They've been in the dark ages long enough.



Yes they have.  Now if we could just get online booking.   



DianeV said:


> I heard its in testing phase until 10/24. Not sure what the situation will be after that



That will be $9.95 per day after that.  :ignore: 



vacationhopeful said:


> Next is real cable TV with limited 24/7 Disney promos?:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:



Dream On.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 16, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Next is real cable TV with limited 24/7 Disney promos?:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:



One can only hope.  My husband prefers staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Marriott, or Sheraton in Orlando because of Disney's poor cable TV choices.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Oct 16, 2011)

chriskre said:


> That will be $9.95 per day after that.:ignore:



Welcome to the "happiest" place on earth.

-TJ


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 16, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Welcome to the "happiest" place on earth.
> 
> -TJ



The alcohol is not cheap enough at Disney for it to truly have that claim. :ignore:


----------



## chunkygal (Oct 16, 2011)

We are at SSR now,also. In the grandstand. The interesting thing is when I called a few months ago, this was the only resort and only a 1 bdrm I could get, but the reosrt doesn't seem that full? Go figure.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 17, 2011)

littlestar said:


> One can only hope.  My husband prefers staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Marriott, or Sheraton in Orlando because of Disney's poor cable TV choices.



Honestly I'm with your hubbie on the TV issue.  We moved to Bonnet Creek today and the TV is so much better here.  I have had just about all I can take about the biggest "secret" and the "must do's".  Those continuous loops drive you nuts.   



tahoeJoe said:


> Welcome to the "happiest" place on earth.
> 
> -TJ



At $9.95 a day you know the Mouse is happy.   



vacationhopeful said:


> The alcohol is not cheap enough at Disney for it to truly have that claim. :ignore:



That's why it's nice to have a car so you can drive yourself to Walgreens and stock up.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 17, 2011)

chunkygal said:


> We are at SSR now,also. In the grandstand. The interesting thing is when I called a few months ago, this was the only resort and only a 1 bdrm I could get, but the reosrt doesn't seem that full? Go figure.



I agree the parking lot was only half full yet we had a problem with our room and I wanted them to move us but were told that there were no rooms available to move to.  In the end it was okay since they gave me a credit for our troubles.  Luckily Disney is generous to us DVC owners when things don't go right.


----------



## gncntry (Oct 17, 2011)

*Wi-Fi free for the near future*

DVC says that wi-fi is free an available at all Disney resorts...
http://www.facebook.com/DisneyVacationClub


----------



## 6scoops (Oct 18, 2011)

*That will save me $140.00 for my upcoming trip!*



gncntry said:


> DVC says that wi-fi is free an available at all Disney resorts...
> http://www.facebook.com/DisneyVacationClub



That is great news for exchangers!  :whoopie: 

I will be staying for 2 weeks over Christmas and New Years on my first DVC exchange.  I'm use to getting it for free staying as a owner.


----------



## Jay MA (Oct 21, 2011)

I think its only free for DVC members using points! Sorry


----------



## chriskre (Oct 21, 2011)

Jay MA said:


> I think its only free for DVC members using points! Sorry



I don't think so.  It didn't ask me for anything.  Just connect.
At least for now it's free for everyone.


----------



## mtbmom (Oct 22, 2011)

Jay MA said:


> I think its only free for DVC members using points! Sorry



It's free at all the deluxes.  Even on the cash/resort side.  Hopefully it stays that way!  We have our first exchange in next September.  We've previously rented 3 times and have never been charged, but I'm always prepared to pay in case they do.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 23, 2011)

It won't be free, I guarantee it.  We just enjoyed the free internet for our week, but the gal said we could use it this week free of charge.  

The bad thing, DVC had the wired, so we brought our little router.  Now we cannot do that, so if they start charging $9.95 PER COMPUTER, per day, it will be even more reason to stay at another resort.  SHOOT!  I think that's exactly what they will do. 

Grand Beach did that with their wireless.  Time to get an ipad with 4G.


----------



## ArthurN (Oct 30, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Yes they have.  Now if we could just get online booking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just completed a wonderful trade into SSR for my SA week and can confirm that the wireless internet is still free and the cable channel lineup was decent (NBC, FOX, ABC, MSNBC, ESPN Channels, Spanish Channel Options, Disney Channel Options) - definitely enough to keep a family entertained for the limited time spent in the room watching T.V. Nice resort - does anyone know if these units are scheduled for a refurb within the next year?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hope the free internet continues..

We will be at OKW and SSR the next two weeks starting Friday.  

The internet access has always been a  bummer to me.  But you can see that Disney might just think the wireless will about double their profit on the wireless.  If you have to pay separately for each wireless connection, like you do at Grand Beach, then they can charge for each connection.  

The number of TPU's I use to exchange, and the $95 fee, plus the internet fee, it's getting harder to justify staying at Disney.

We can stay at Vistana Fountains as much as I want and only pay 10 TPU's for most weeks we would go, get free internet access, no extra charges, etc.  

When the kids go, we need the Disney, and it was mighty difficult turning down a 2 bed VWL for April (I booked it ), even though Rick was saying not to get Disney that particular trip, because it is just us and my stepdad.


----------



## DVB42 (Nov 5, 2011)

Can you get a 4G signal anywhere on Disney property? I have a 4G USB stick for my laptop computer that I use when traveling. It has high bandwidth and is faster than any hotel internet connection.


----------



## rsackett (Jan 11, 2012)

Dose anybody know if Bay Lake Towers has Wi-Fi and if it is free?

Ray


----------



## vacationdoc (Jan 11, 2012)

*Free att grand cali*

I am at grand californian villias on rci points and the disneyland wifi is free


----------



## lily28 (Jan 11, 2012)

wii at saratoga spring is also free


----------



## Culli (Jan 12, 2012)

Heading to BCV on an RCI exchange tomorrow - hope it is free.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 12, 2012)

I didnt think Disney gave anything for free. 

"Free" is an interesting word....When I tell people I have a free RCI account by virtue of my Wyndham ownership I am usually corrected...Its not free, its included in your program fees

I think the same thing re free WiFi..its not free; someone is paying for it with their maintenance fees. Did your maintenance fees go up this year?..WiFi may be why.

Thinking your wifi is free is like me saying  "... my last visit to Epcot I enjoyed the Soaring attraction for free"*




*with a paid admission to the park


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 12, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I didnt think Disney gave anything for free.
> 
> "Free" is an interesting word....When I tell people I have a free RCI account by virtue of my Wyndham ownership I am usually corrected...Its not free, its included in your program fees
> 
> ...



That's funny.  I would guess people would prefer to have those costs baked into their MFs rather than feel nickle and dimed once they get there.


----------



## DKT (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree, nothing is really free and I would rather have less MF's.  Then when I travel I can decide if I want internet etc and just put that into my budget for the trip.  

Denise


----------



## Queen (Jan 14, 2012)

I am heading to Holiday Inn, Orlando Feb.4 and am wondering if there is WiFi at this resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2012)

Queen said:


> I am heading to Holiday Inn, Orlando Feb.4 and am wondering if there is WiFi at this resort.



I am pretty sure Orange Lake charges for the internet.  Unlike other people, I know how little wifi costs for a complex, and I think it should be included and not paid for by the visitors to the resort at $9.95 per day.  

Our podunk little resort in Fraser, CO, has wifi, and guess what?  It was about $6.00 per unit, per month to make everyone happy--owners and guests.  

It was about $20 per month at Val Chatelle, and we have fewer complaints about being nickeled and dimed to death with those charges.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Free wifi @ Aulani*

I'm on Aulani's free WiFi now, I think its faster than my roadrunner at home.


----------



## toxicesq (Jan 16, 2012)

I am at AKV-Kidani now but was at BWV the past 5 nights.  The wi-fi is free, but it is terrible.  it's usable in the middle of the day, when no one is at the time share, which is why I can write this now, but early in the morning or later, after the parks close, it is unusable.Cant get on-line or it's so slow so that you can't work on it or even review your photo pass photos.  We have two laptops with us and it's the same on both.  The 3g on my phone is faster--and it's very slow.
Not enough band-width, I guess.  It's very frustrating that a place that's supposed to be so hi-tech doesn't have internet that works.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 16, 2012)

You need to call the tech people for DVC wifi and tell them you are having this problem.  I had slow service, also, but when I called, they reset the modem on their end, and it was fast after that and didn't give us any problems the entire trip.  

We will be there in 11 days, so I hope it's not gone downhill.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 17, 2012)

toxicesq said:


> It's very frustrating that a place that's supposed to be so hi-tech doesn't have internet that works.



:hysterical:   Disney is NOT known for their high tech IT.  
We DVCrs don't even have online booking yet.
They can't seem to even get that right so not surprised with the wi-fi.


----------



## wed100105 (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anyone update if it is indeed free for exchangers now, too? It would be a silver lining after having to now fly in a day late (and waste a night of BCV reservations).


----------



## Culli (Jan 22, 2012)

wed100105 said:


> Can anyone update if it is indeed free for exchangers now, too? It would be a silver lining after having to now fly in a day late (and waste a night of BCV reservations).



I just got back from a RCI stay at BCV and the WIFI is free but pretty much worthless.  Too many users, getting kicked off constantly and very slow.  It really is a joke on how bad the service is but YES it doesn't cost you anything more for the WIFI access.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm at Old Key West right now and it has worked great for me for the past two days.


----------



## wed100105 (Feb 22, 2012)

Culli said:


> I just got back from a RCI stay at BCV and the WIFI is free but pretty much worthless.  Too many users, getting kicked off constantly and very slow.  It really is a joke on how bad the service is but YES it doesn't cost you anything more for the WIFI access.



Thank you!


----------



## lvkcwalker (Feb 22, 2012)

We recently returned from 3 wks -- 1st @ BLT, WiFi was almost non-existent...best time to try to get on was after 9 p.m. each night, but often bumped off once we got on.

2nd @ BWV, WiFi connections almost anytime day or night., never bumped off.

3rd @ AKV, Kidani, WiFi connections whenever we tried to log on, never bumped off.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 22, 2012)

You need to call the tech number on the phone at the resort.  I thought ours was awful at OKW, but it was simply a matter of the tech guy rebooting the modem on his end.  It was fixed in five minutes.  

I have been at Disney at least six times since the new wifi, and it always works.  Even if you have problems, you can always try plugging it in the old way.


----------



## Culli (Feb 23, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Even if you have problems, you can always try plugging it in the old way.



Not with a WIFI only tablet you can't!!!!!!!


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 23, 2012)

Culli said:


> Not with a WIFI only tablet you can't!!!!!!!



Sure you can, with an Ethernet dongle.


----------



## Culli (Feb 23, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Sure you can, with an Ethernet dongle.



Remember the KISS principle, if I have to start doing network construction in my unit............I hear Germany screaming to share a beer with me.  I do wish my Blackberry would have hotspot capability.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 23, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Sure you can, with an Ethernet dongle.



How does that work with an ipad.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 23, 2012)

Because of the way the iPad is built, you can't. But other tablets, that have USB ports, you should be able to.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 23, 2012)

Culli said:


> Not with a WIFI only tablet you can't!!!!!!!



Joe, is this situation making you grouchy?  :rofl: I have never known you to "yell" before on TUG or the Foxrun group.


----------



## Culli (Feb 23, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Joe, is this situation making you grouchy?  :rofl: I have never known you to "yell" before on TUG or the Foxrun group.



Yes I was annoyed, but didn't mean to be yelling, I tend to get carried away with the exclamation points.  It was very frustrating watching netflix or doing some surfing on the tablet and constantly getting kicked off unless it was after 11pm.


----------



## rsackett (Mar 4, 2012)

We just got back from a week at Bay Lake Towers, and the wi-fi worked perfectly!  Seemed fast enough, watched some Netflix, and we never got kicked off or had to reset it.

Ray


----------



## bnoble (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got back from VWL.  Service was adequate for simple browsing, but not much more.  (1Mb/s down, about 250Kb/s up)  Connectivity was decent, but I was close to the center of the building.  I ended up using my 4G hotspot most of the time I was there.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you have to log into the system? Do you need to use a DVC member number to log in?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 9, 2012)

You need to accept some (fairly generic) terms/conditions, but no DCV Member number.  It is open to anyone physically on the property, registered guest or not.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 9, 2012)

bnoble said:


> You need to accept some (fairly generic) terms/conditions, but no DCV Member number.  It is open to anyone physically on the property, registered guest or not.




Thanks, I've seen things that said "DVC members get free WiFi" and wasn't sure if it was like some of the hotel chains that you had to use your Rewards number to get access to WiFi.


----------



## tracie15436 (Mar 12, 2012)

Im at okw this week. Traded throu rci...just accepted the terms and am niw connected...yay!


----------



## chriskre (Mar 13, 2012)

Jay_G said:


> Thanks, I've seen things that said "DVC members get free WiFi" and wasn't sure if it was like some of the hotel chains that you had to use your Rewards number to get access to WiFi.



This is how it used to be.  They used to give you an access code and you'd get it for free if you were an owner but no longer.  It's free for all.


----------

